# FLR(M) Supporting Documents Question



## shellmarie (Jul 25, 2010)

I was wondering if I will need to provide a copy of mine and my husbands lease when applying for my FLR visa. I didn't see in the supporting documents section that I need to supply this, but I know that I had to when I applied for my initial spouse visa.

Sorry if this has been asked, but I could not find any information on it.


----------



## shellmarie (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry, I have a couple more questions in addition to this one. I'm confused about wether or not I have to prove my level of the english language, since I am an english speaker. Or if taking the Life in the UK test is sufficient enough.

Also, I'm unsure of when I am able to apply for my FLR visa. Is it 28 days prior to my current spousal visa expiration or can I apply when I have been a resident of the UK for 2 years? 

I would greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

First of all-did you come in on a fiancee visa or a spouse visa?


----------



## shellmarie (Jul 25, 2010)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> First of all-did you come in on a fiancee visa or a spouse visa?


I came in on a spouse visa.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

shellmarie said:


> I came in on a spouse visa.


It is so easy to confuse all these 'visas', Leave to Enter (LTE), etc, that it's easier to just call them all a visa-but knowing which one is being discussed helps, thank-you!

Did you delay coming in for several months? 

The reason I ask is that you keep saying you are going to apply for the FLR(M), but then you also say something about needing to apply for the FLR(M) at a certain point in the two years...

The FLR(M) is an extension. It's used for fiance(e) visas after the wedding, and for people who delayed their entry into the UK for so long after the valid date on the probationary spouse visa that they will need to extend it so that they can be in the UK for the needed two years before applying for the Indefinite Leave to Remain (ILR)-which is applied for on the form SET(M). 

So, are you asking about the FLR(M), or the SET(M)?


----------



## shellmarie (Jul 25, 2010)

I didn't even realize I did that. I'm asking about indefinite leave to remain, SET(M). I came only a week or so after I was issued my visa. All this stuff can be terribly confusing. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

shellmarie said:


> I didn't even realize I did that. I'm asking about indefinite leave to remain, SET(M). I came only a week or so after I was issued my visa. All this stuff can be terribly confusing. Sorry for the confusion.


Lol, I wanted to be sure so that I didn't confuse-I've done that to at least one or two

OK, so, your questions:

Since you will be applying on the SET(M) form for the ILR, the best thing to do is to download and print out the Guidance Notes for the list of suggested supporting documents. Generally, though, from what I've read and heard from those who've actually done their two years, lol, (I've got exactly a year to go) it is the same list as the one for the probationary spouse visa. 

There are other things you need, though, for example six pieces of post spread out over the two years, and in yours and your husband's names from an 'official source'-council, NHS appointments, bank statements. 

Here's a link to the UKBA page with the form and Guidance Notes. Be sure you are using the latest version-I checked this morning and the versions on both form and notes is dated 4/2012:

UK Border Agency | Settlement

The Life in the UK test is what you take because you are from the US and the assumption is that all us Yanks speak sufficient English. Be sure to take the test in plenty of time for the computer system to recognise your results, at least three days before attending a premium appointment.

Are you going to apply in person at one of the offices, or are you going to use the mail in service? Most of us are planning to do the one-day-in-person application, and will be booking the appointment *the minute the clock and calendar turn over on 24 months*, lol! 

Because most of us didn't delay arrival to the UK, that gives a bit of wiggle room because the 24 months will be past while the visa is still good for at least a couple of months. T

The premium one-day-in-person appointment is well worth the extra money as you usually get a determination the same day, and your biometric residence permit card (BRP) within a week.

UK Border Agency | Premium service for applications in the UK 

The ILR is embedded in the BRP card. I'm not sure if you have to carry the passport AND the card with you, or if the BRP serves as long as you aren't on a international flight out/in-then I know you will want to carry both. But I think for day-to-day the BRP is all you need to prove who you are and that you have the right to work, etc.

Hope this helps!


----------



## shellmarie (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the information. It does help. I am planning on applying in person. I don't think I could stand to wait for it to go through the post. The cost is astronomical, but it will be worth it to have it all done in one day. Everything is stressful enough as it is.


----------

